# Thames path challenge - here we go!



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2017)

No train issues this week so I've made it to the start line near Putney bridge, ready to take on this years Thames Bridges trek. 25k and 16 bridges! Cant wait. At the moment the weather is perfect. Hopefully it stays that way. I'm fully prepared, water, plasters, shower proof coat (just in case), snacks and camera. I'll do an update at the halfway point near Vauxhall Bridge and again at the end at Southwark park near Canada Water. Hoping to finish in about 5 hours.


----------



## New-journey (Sep 9, 2017)

Amazing! Good luck with everything,  though you don't need it, hope you enjoy it all!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 9, 2017)

Go Stitch! Good to hear the weather is on your side. Have a fantastic day!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 9, 2017)

Good luck Stitch.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 9, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Flower (Sep 9, 2017)

Go Stitch! I hope you have a lovely day walking across the London bridges.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 9, 2017)

Good luck Stitch! hope the weather remains for your challenge, you go girl  x


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2017)

Fantastic ! Stitch go for it


----------



## Copepod (Sep 9, 2017)

Enjoy your walk Stitch, although I fear you may need a waterproof, rather than a merely showerproof, jacket by end of 25km, assuming you could take up to 5 hours?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2017)

Hope it's going well Stitch!  Looking forward to the halfway report


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2017)

Halfway. 2 1/2 hours. On target time wise. Just had a halfway banana (delicious). Small blister taken care of. Weather still good. 12k to go. So far so good. Plenty of photos being taken. Bloods behaving themselves!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Halfway. 2 1/2 hours. On target time wise. Just had a halfway banana (delicious). Small blister taken care of. Weather still good. 12k to go. So far so good. Plenty of photos being taken. Bloods behaving themselves!


Good work Stitch! Hope the weather stays good and no more blister problems


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2017)

I DID IT!!!!! WOOHOO!!!! Under 5 hours to..... Just! I'll get official time later. 
I'm knackered!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 9, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2017)

Congratulations Stitch!  Well done!!!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 9, 2017)

Well done


----------



## Robin (Sep 9, 2017)

Yay! Well done you!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2017)

Finished just in time! On the train home and its peeing down!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2017)

My official time was 4 hours 56 minutes and 37 seconds!!! Woohoo! Under the 5 hours I was hoping for. Home now, feet up and a cup of tea.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 9, 2017)

Well done, Stitch. What was the exact distance? How much climb / descent? I'm guessing not much, as you were following a river, but downstream or upstream? How much time were you stopped?


----------



## Ditto (Sep 9, 2017)

Fabulous and brilliant.  Well done.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 9, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Well done, Stitch. What was the exact distance? How much climb / descent? I'm guessing not much, as you were following a river, but downstream or upstream? How much time were you stopped?


25km, from Putney Bridge to Southwark park walking east, the hardest part was crossing the 16 bridges as it was either up ramps or stairs. I stopped for less than 10 minutes. And thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> 25km, from Putney Bridge to Southwark park walking east, the hardest part was crossing the 16 bridges as it was either up ramps or stairs. I stopped for less than 10 minutes. And thoroughly enjoyed it.


Those bridges can be hard! The Southampton Half Marathon (21k) goes over three of the city's bridges and they are all tough, particularly the last one (Itchen Bridge) which you have to run over then turn round and run back over! Sheer cruelty!  

Glad you enjoyed it, you will sleep well tonight


----------



## Flower (Sep 9, 2017)

Brilliant Stitch, well done


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 10, 2017)

Great effort.  Well done Stitch!


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Trying to decide whether to sign up for next year!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 10, 2017)

Brilliant!


----------



## Lisa66 (Sep 10, 2017)

Sounds like you had a great day, well done!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2017)

Good & under 5 bells . Take a well deserved pat on the back


----------



## A82 (Sep 11, 2017)

Congratulations. This is my target event for next year! Hope I can do as well as you did!    Well done.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 11, 2017)

Just been looking on the official timings bit on the site and this is how I finished:
Ranked in 408 place (2487 completed the course)
Ranked in 274 place of the females (1901 females completed the course)

Happy with that!


----------

